# Sealing garden window properly



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

The window needs to be flashed on all four sides. Caulking is never the solution for long term window installs by anybody who's vaguely informed.
You use metal flashing, adhesive membranes and the like. Hometime this week gave a good primer on window installs with both products.
Ron


----------



## bluefitness (Sep 4, 2008)

Ron6519 said:


> The window needs to be flashed on all four sides. Caulking is never the solution for long term window installs by anybody who's vaguely informed.
> You use metal flashing, adhesive membranes and the like. Hometime this week gave a good primer on window installs with both products.
> Ron


It already has flashing around it.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

bluefitness said:


> It already has flashing around it.


Are you talking about a nailing flange? Windows don't generally have flashing attached to them because you need to nail them to the sheathing, which would put holes through that item that needs to be unholey.
It would help if you could post a picture or a link to the web that has a picture of the window.
Didn't the window come with installation instructions?
Ron


----------



## bluefitness (Sep 4, 2008)

Ron6519 said:


> Are you talking about a nailing flange? Windows don't generally have flashing attached to them because you need to nail them to the sheathing, which would put holes through that item that needs to be unholey.
> It would help if you could post a picture or a link to the web that has a picture of the window.
> Didn't the window come with installation instructions?
> Ron



Yes, it is the nailing flange. I just have never seen it flashed. There is no sheathing under the siding. It is just T1-11 siding nailed directly to the studs. I placed ice and water under the nailing flange and ran water vapor over that. If water gets behind the trim/siding, it will, hopefully, run in between the siding and vapor barrier. I just need to seal the window so water doesn't get behind the trim and/or siding.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

bluefitness said:


> Yes, it is the nailing flange. I just have never seen it flashed. There is no sheathing under the siding. It is just T1-11 siding nailed directly to the studs. I placed ice and water under the nailing flange and ran water vapor over that. If water gets behind the trim/siding, it will, hopefully, run in between the siding and vapor barrier. I just need to seal the window so water doesn't get behind the trim and/or siding.


This is not the way to install a window. The window goes under the siding, not on top, no matter what the construction detail is.
I do not know of any way to seal this window, the way it's installed.
Ron


----------



## bluefitness (Sep 4, 2008)

Ron6519 said:


> This is not the way to install a window. The window goes under the siding, not on top, no matter what the construction detail is.
> I do not know of any way to seal this window, the way it's installed.
> Ron


The window is installed under the siding. There is no sheathing because it is T1-11 siding. The layers are:

wall studs
ice and water
vapor barrier
nailing flange (window)
siding
Trim


----------



## fhivinylwindows (Jun 11, 2006)

bluefitness said:


> The window is installed under the siding. There is no sheathing because it is T1-11 siding. The layers are:
> 
> wall studs
> ice and water
> ...


I would suggest:

1. Take a router and flatten out your t1-11, take off about 1/8" (2"-3" all around the opening).

2. Use Pella window flashing tape (Lowes) from where your flattened out the t1-11 over to the window (make sure you have a good bond with the window).

3. If you can trim the outside with Azek instead of Cedar do so.

4. Use a good poly caulking and caulk between the window and your trim and around the edges of the trim. 

5. Get a can of BLUE Great stuff and foam the rough opening making sure that the foam is able to expand out to the window flashing tape. <---just don't let it bow the tape! 

6. Check the caulking twice a year.

7. Install vinyl siding over your existing siding when you get some extra money.


----------

